# Cataract Surgery Done!



## Guest (Jul 26, 2000)

Hi Everybody,Cataract surgery was a piece-a-cake. It took'em longer to prep me for the surgery (dilate and numb the eye, start an IV, etc.) than it did for the doctor to do the actual surgery. They were getting me ready for surgery from about 1:00 till 2:00, surgery from 2:00 until about 2:30, recovery from 2:30 till 3:00. I was out of there by 3:30. And I was the last one he did today. They started about 6:00 A.M. but I don't know how many patients he did today. And no sutures!Have to go back to see Dr. Nettune tomorrow at 3:00 P.M. and he will remove this bandage and put a patch on it. He says I should be able to see well out of that eye within a couple of days. I thought this would be done under general anesthesia but it is done under a local. I knew everything that was going on, in fact, could see some of it although somewhat blurry.This patch over my eye is a bit bothersome. My glasses don't sit right on my face..sort of tilted.Hard to say what kind of pain I might experience when this stuff wears off. He prescribed some Tylenol 3 but we already have pain meds here at home so didn't fill the RX. So....so far....so good. Next one in about four weeks. He'll probably set the appointment tomorrow.Just wanted to let you know that all went well.Take care,calida


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Congrats Calida. Now that you know how easy it was the next eye will be a piece of cake. Glad that everything went well. I'd rather have local anesthetic than general. Mind you depending on the operation, you may not have a choice. It will be a whole new world out there once you have the other eye done. My friend's dad had it done 2 years ago and is very pleased with the results.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2000)

Yea, Calida! I'm so happy for you that it all went well. My mother-in-law had both here eyes done back in December I believe. All went well and she can see soooo much better..It's amazing how far they have come with technology. Just don't bend over!!!! Lynne


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2000)

This is just great. I didn't know you going to have this done, guess I haven't been on long enough. I've known several people that have had this done and had fantastic results. I hope you don't have much pain with this one or the next.God be with you through it all. You wait and "see", from everything I've heard, I't does wonders. Good luck. Keep us informed. jfaith P.S. At the bottom of the reply post it says something about HTML or UBB code. What is that about?------------------


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2000)

Good morning and thanks for the "well wishes". I am amazed that I have had zero pain. Except for a little dull ache in the left temple last night and that was of short duration. I went to bed shortly after. My sleep was very sporadic but I don't think it had anything to do with the surgery. I can see "O.K." with my right eye. I'm going to drive myself to the doctor today. It's an 18 mile trip there but not a lot of traffic and I think I can manage it if I am careful. Mike needs to get back to work. I hope the doctor will take this patch off today. It bothers me.jfaith, when you are replying to a message, over to the left of the screen you are typing on you will see "HTML is ON", "UBB Code is ON" and "Smilies Legend". You can click on each of those and it will tell you what they are about and how to use the code. Every web page you see is written in HTML (HyperText Markup Language). The UBB Code is for bulletin boards and is simpler.Have a good day everyone and I'll talk to ya later.calida


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2000)

Calida, glad your surgery went well!! My Dad has had more than on cataract surgery and has faired well with all. My Mom recently had the lensectomy done in Canada. It is exactly like cataract surgery except they insert a special lense for improving your eyesight. It is like putting in a contact lens. Her surgeries (one on each eye) were no longer than 13 minutes and she walked out on her own. It was amazing. Anyway, hope your follow-up is great! DeeDee


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2000)

Hi DeeDee,That may be what they call it here also as that is just what they do; insert a lens like a contact lens. I received a laminated card after surgery yesterday. It identified me as an AMO Intraocular Lens implant patient. It gives my doctors name, date of surgery, model# of implant lens, diopter 20.5 D and a serial number. (Almost sounds like a "tracking device", LOL) Hmmmm....I did go for my appointment today but Mike ended up taking me. I just didn't feel comfortable driving myself. It was great getting that huge bandage off! Everything was still very blurry with that eye, however, the doctor told me that is because of the swelling and should go away in a few days. I have two kinds of drops and artificial tears to use for the next four weeks and have to go see him again on Aug. 16th. I am guessing he will set the second surgery date at that time for the other eye.I have a plastic guard which I have to tape in place every night for one week to keep from injuring the eye while I'm sleeping.Also have to wear large, wrap-around sunglasses for two months whenever I'm outside.The doctor said, aside from the swelling, that the eye looks great. I'm very pleased.calida


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2000)

Congratulation Calida - I am so pleased for you!!!! Also glad you aren't having pain with it (but then, it could be that are "other" pain can be so severe - that this was no sweat for you). I haven't been posting lately as it is hard to get to the computer but am so glad to hear about the success of your surgery. Good luck on the other eye. Stacey


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Calida! Glad to hear your cataract surgery was " a piece of cake" and all is well. I'm so happy for you. Take it easy and don't overdo. And be sure you don't bend over! (Yes, Mother!!!). It's so easy to forget about that----until you catch yourself doing it!!! I apologize for not wishing you well sooner----I'm trying to get things in order for our sons visit tomorrow. Heath will be home just until Sunday afternoon, then back to Denver for him. Will be great to see him. It's been a while (Christmas) and I miss him dearly. Take care and I hope each day gets better for you. Happy vision!!!! Karen


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2000)

Calida~I think that the cataract surgey is so remarkable! My father just had his eyes done and he wore glasses for long time, he no longer wears them only at night if he needs to drive! He said that it was not bad at all. I am very happy that yours was sucessful as well! Yhea. I have not been able to post becasue of the severe pain I am in lately. I have it so bad still and my appointment is on next Tuesday. I had a bunch of lab work done last week so I will see what comes out of this. Calida make sure you rest your eyes, my father said the one that was not fixed got tired. And he expirenced being dizzy one the patch was off because he wears glasses and it made off balance. Let me know if you have that happen. It made him a bit quessy. Take care honey! I am happy for youlexa


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2000)

Lexa,So good to hear from you. I was just wondering yesterday about you as I had not seen you post for awhile.I'm terribly sorry you're in so much pain. What kind of doctor are you seeing next Tuesday? It sort of seems that my fibro has settled down a little bit. For now.I have had the dizziness or queasiness that your father mentioned. I too have worn glasses for a long time. In fact, I will still need them as I have a muscle imbalance and require prisms in both lenses in order to maintain binocular vision where I can see one of an image instead of two which I can't bring together.My vision in the operated eye continues to improve each day. However, the image I see is still "fuzzy", lacking in detail and sharply defined edges. The doctor has told me that he can improve the vision in my right eye greatly with the lens implant. (I have always been terribly nearsighted in the right eye.) My eyes have never worked as a "team" very well. I'm hoping that the new implant in the right eye, coupled with new glasses will allow me to see as I've probably never seen before. An added bonus is that I will not have to have such thick lenses which make for a very heavy pair of glasses.I wish you well with your visit to the doctor Tuesday. Are you taking any kind of pain med and does it help at all?You are so right! This cataract surgery is truly remarkable. calida


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2000)

Oops! I meant to say "I have NOT had the dizziness or queasiness your dad talked about".I think that is probably because seeing with my right eye has been a way of life for the past 1-1/2 years as I couldn't see anything with my left eye because of the cataract.The right eye also has a cataract but not nearly as bad yet as the left one was.


----------

